# Specialized vs. Votec



## Baggusch (20. Juli 2009)

Hi!!
Ich möchte mir ein neues Rad kaufen, kann mich aner nicht wirklich zwischen den zwei Rädern etscheiden!
Also von Specialized würde ich mich für das Epic FSR Expert Carbon, von 2009 etscheiden kostet 3799. 
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=39180&eid=99

Und von Votec würde ich ein V.CS 1.4 nehmen, es kostet 3.369.
http://www.votec.de/votec/?rvn=1

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Danke!
Grüße Markus!


----------



## Hänschen (20. Juli 2009)

Das Specialized hat bei 3800â¬ SLX und XT, "nur" eine Avid Elixir, schwere LaufrÃ¤der die auch die HTs unter 2000â¬ dran haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (21. Juli 2009)

Votec natürlich ein um Welten besseres Preis Leistungs verhältniss...


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2009)

ich würde beide ausprobieren, vor allem das specialized mit dem brain-dämpfer. 
das ist geschmackssache, und ob man das mag, findet man z.B. bei einer probefahrt raus. 
die ausstattung ist imho nebensächlich, aber gerade dieses komponenten-gewichse ist zwar einerseits das verkaufsargument schlechthin, sagt mir aber nichts daüber, wie es sich mit dem ding so fährt.


----------



## Dirkinho (22. Juli 2009)

Ich würde zum Votec tendieren bei dem Preis. Hastes schon mal selbst konfiguriert? Könnte günstiger werden"!


----------



## oldman (22. Juli 2009)

unabhaengig von Modell, Ausstattung, Design etc wuerde ich IMMER ein Produkt kaufen, dessen Hersteller nicht alle Nase lang pleite geht. 
es ist zwar kaum vorstellbar, dass es jemals bei einem Votec zu einem Garantiefall kommen wuerde (das ist jetzt Ironie, okay)..... aber ist doch recht vorteilhaft, einen Ansprechpartner zu haben, der das Problemchen loesen kann und will.

Bin partout kein Specialized-Fan, finde die Bikes langweilig - Massenware halt; wuerde ich vor der Wahl Votec oder Specialized stehen - dann defintiv Specialized.


----------



## Nordpol (22. Juli 2009)

...da ist schon was dran, allerdings zahlt man bei Specialized auch ein bisschen denn Namen mit.

In der Preisklasse würde ich sie beide Probe fahren wollen.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## moloko-c (23. Juli 2009)

Epic! Das absolut beste was ich bisher gefahren bin... Bin zu 100% von der Brain-Technologie überzeugt...


----------



## sonic3105 (23. Juli 2009)

Denke bei der Auswahl der beiden Räder ist das eher eine Frage des Geschmacks, Alu mit Carbon Rahmen zu Vergleichen.......
Würde einfach behaupten das man mit ein wenig Tuning beim Epic das leichtere rad hat .
Wobei beim Votec schon nicht mehr viel drin ist.


----------



## KonaSebbel (23. Juli 2009)

Fahre selbst das epic expert c., würde es auch immer wieder nehmen. Optik und Spassfaktor mit dem Brainsystem sprechen klar für sich. Denke auch der Wiederverkaufswert ist bei Speci super. Ein SLX-Umwerfer ist Nebensache!!
Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem ausgewählten Bike..


----------



## Boeser_Geist (24. Juli 2009)

VOTEC VCS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalp-Udo (12. September 2009)

Moin, also ich hole mir jetzt mein Epic Expert ab. Habe auch mit Votec geliebeugelt... aber irgendwie... ich weiß nicht. Allein die Dämpferanlenkung beim Tour Bike V.MR  ist für'n A... 
Bin das gute Stück im Sauerland Probe gefahren und fand es eigentlich geil. Leider sitzt man aber auf und nicht im Bike was auf technischen Passagen im Hochgebirge sicher zum kleinen Problem wird. Na ja ... ich weiß auch noch nicht so richtig, ob meine Entscheidung richtig war...
Preis Leistung ist auf jeden Fall OK bei Votec. Es gibt halt keinen Zwischenhandel, der sich auch noch Kohle rein zieht. Dafür macht Votec alle Nase mal pleite... und ein Epic Expert ist meiner Meinung nach mind. 300 bis 400 Euronen zu teuer. Wie auch immer


Muss jetzt los..... Übrigens: Nach der Eurobike gibt Specialized die Rabattierung frei. 10% sitzen da locker drinn... wenn man noch ein Bike bekommt....


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2009)

Vergiss nicht uns Fotos zu zeigen.


----------



## Transalp-Udo (12. September 2009)

1. Probefahrt habe ich gerade hinter mir. An der Sitzposition muss ich noch etwas feilen. Vorbau von 120 auf 100 zurück, dafür etwas tiefer. Lenker r und l etwas 10 mm kürzen. Dann passt's.
Was ich jetzt schon sagen kann: Sehr steif und schnell. Die Bremsen sind schon jetzt sehr gut, obwohl sie noch eingefahren werden müssen. Druckpunkt super.  Wenn der Dämpfer auf (Also ganz normal, ohne Brain) ist merkt man trotzdem kaum das man ein Fully fährt. Die Dämpferanlenkung ist also super. Brain fast nicht nötig. Reifen sehr gut, neutrales Lenkverhalten. Brems und Klettereigenschaften OK. Gewicht: 11,5 kg ohne Pedal (Größe: S) Für Hochgebirgsabfahrten fehlen dafür vielleicht 20 mm Federweg. Irgendwas ist ja immer. Unterm Strich: Richtige Kaufentscheidung!!!


----------



## Dirkinho (14. September 2009)

Glückwunsch, bestimmt klasse Bike, wenn auch recht schwer geraten. Ist Dein Dämpfer korrekt eingestellt, Dein Gummiring sitzt auf der Mitte. Eventuell zu viel Druck drauf? Die Speci Angaben sind ja schon meist sehr straff, so dass man den federweg nicht komplett nutzt.


----------



## Transalp-Udo (14. September 2009)

Die Bilder wurden vor der 1. Fahrt gemacht, deshalb ist der Gummiring noch nicht am "Ende".
Gewicht: Es sind ja auch keine spektakulären Teil verbaut ( Kann man negativ sehen oder es sich schön quatschen und sagen, dass das Rad bezüglich des Gewichtes noch potenzial hat. Kostet natürlich wieder ) der Spaß hat mich jetzt nach der Messe "nur" 2700 gekostet. Da dürfte Dein Carbonbolide etwas kostspieliger gewesen sein. Ist ja auch OK so. 
Ich will aber auch nicht auf biegen und brechen jedes Gramm sparen. Wichtiger ist mir die Funktion: Zügig rauf, sicher runter und im Hochgebirge muss es einfach halten. Ich habe mir das Bike für die Transalp-Challenge 2010 gekauft, sofern wir einen Startplatz bekommen und das Ding geht echt aufs Material. 

Kritik: Druckstufendämpfung( Der blaue Drehknopf auf'm Brain. Der übrigens viel besser zu bedienen ist als beim alten Modell) Ist bei mir keine Einstellung, sondern nur ein EIN/AUS- Schalter. Da muss ich noch mal schau'n....
So, muss jetzt in den Keller... Lenker kürzen, Vorbau wechseln.... 

Gruß


----------



## Dirkinho (14. September 2009)

Nur ein und aus ist strange. Wieviele klicks hat er denn?

Übrigens hat mein Renner keine 2700 gekostet aber das ist ne längere Geschichte. War eigentlich mal ein QLT Race von Radon, habe dann Teile gut verkauft, neue gekauft etc. Irgendwann wars dann komplett. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne XTR Kurbel.

Dein Bike ist auf jeden Fall top vom Fahrwerk denke ich, der Rest ergiebt sich über die Zeit, falls nötig (und falls finanziell flüssig )

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (14. September 2009)

Hi, ich fahr das epic comp. 09

Das mit dem  Brain kan was ned stimmen,  dreh es ma komplett zu dan arbeite dich klick für klick  zurück. Ich benutze nur die erste 3 klicks, für abwärtsfahrten  natürlich komplett offen. 

Ansonsten schönes Bike, viel Spaß  noch damit und Spar schonmal für nen Gescheiten laufradsatz den die  wo  da drauf sind  sind der letzte Müll....


----------



## rwdtom (20. September 2009)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahr das epic comp. 09
> 
> ...Ich benutze nur die erste 3 klicks, für abwärtsfahrten  natürlich komplett offen.



Da hat aber jemand das Brain-System echt verstanden...


----------



## LostFocus (20. September 2009)

rwdtom schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand das Brain-System echt verstanden...



Dan erkläre es mal


----------



## ullertom (20. September 2009)

ich kann dir auch nur das Epic empfehlen - fahre es selbst seit ca 6 Wochen und biken hat mir noch nie soviel Spaß gemacht,
mit 11,1kg in Größe M kpl. fahrfertig kann man nicht meckern (mit einigen Umbauten natürlich - LRS,Sattel,Kette,Schrauben usw.)
mein Rotwild hatte zwar nur 8,7kg - aber bis dato habe ich noch keinen Unterschied gemerkt - nur das es mehr Spaß macht,
ich sage immer - wenn Kraft und Ausdauer nicht nachlassen würde könnte ich ewig damit dahin fahren,
meins hat auch "nur" einen SLX Umwerfer - na und??? er funktioniert super, 
keine Klemmschelle am Sattelrohr-Zug schön von unten angelegt-Top!!
die ganze XT Sache kann ich schon nicht mehr sehen,
Tom


----------



## rwdtom (20. September 2009)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Dan erkläre es mal



Steht doch hier schon


----------



## LostFocus (20. September 2009)

Dan les ma weiter,  fahr es  mal 1 jahr dan weist du wovon ich rede....


----------



## cschrahe (20. September 2009)

Hi,

jeder rät ja eher immer zu dem, was er selbst hat. Ist doch klar. Daher rate ich Dir zum Votec.
Ausschlaggebend bei mir war das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Durch die Tatsache, daß keine Zwischenhandelskosten durch Margen, Speditionen etc. entstehen, ist dieses unschlagbar. 
Hinzukommt, daß der Rahmen eine deutsche Produktion ist und nicht über etliche Meere geschippert wurde, was ökologisch gesehen nicht unbedenklich ist. Klar kommen die Komponenten auch aus Fernost oder USA, aber da stellt sich die Frage nach den Alternativen. Rohloff ?
Specialized ist Massenware, was nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil ist, z.B. in Hinblick auf die Erfahrung in der Kernkompetenz. Aber eben auch Geschmacksache. 
Klar, Votec war das Eine und Andere Mal Pleite, kann auch wieder passieren. Aber von Garantiefällen wegen Rahmenbruchs ist auch jetzt nichts bekannt, oder? 
Ich habe mein eigenes Votec V.GT, dann meinem Kumpel eins empfohlen V.GT und letztens meinem Sohn noch eins gekauft V.Dirt. Ich werde wohl auch im Hardtailbereich nochmal bei denen reinschauen. 
Mit minimalen Einschränkungen (Lieferzeit, hier und da kleinere Montagemängel, die Haltbarkeit der Lackschicht meines 2009er Modells, die bei den aktuellen Modellen verbessert wurde, die Lieferzeit und stellenweise die Erreichbarkeit) bin ich komplett zufrieden und bereue den Kauf nicht. 
Einen Servicefall hatte ich (Dämpfer defekt), dieser wurde 100prozentig gelöst. Sehr schnell und mit dem Ergebnis, daß ich jetzt gleich 2 funktionierende Dämpfer hier habe 

Auch ich halte die Probefahrt für unumgänlgich.

Gruß und viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung 
Christof


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2009)

Einige haben wohl noch nicht mitbekommen das er bereits das Epic zu Hause hat?


----------



## cschrahe (20. September 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Einige haben wohl noch nicht mitbekommen das er bereits das Epic zu Hause hat?



Wie auch


----------



## Hänschen (20. September 2009)

In Post #14 sind doch die Bilder vom Epic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalp-Udo (20. September 2009)

Hänschen schrieb:


> In Post #14 sind doch die Bilder vom Epic.


 

Ja aber... das sind doch _meine_ und nicht Markus Bilder_..._ 

Habe mich inzwischen an die Brain Einstellung für mich herangearbeitet. Tatsächlich sind die ersten 3 Klicks noch was mit der Brain Geschichte zu tun haben und alles was danach kommt ist quasi _auf. _
Unterm Strich kann ich sagen, dass das ganze recht gut funktioniert nur darf man sich natürlich auch nichts vormachen... wenn die Druckstufendämpfung "im Eingriff" ist spricht das Fahrwerk natürlich auch nicht mehr so sensibel an. Specialized verkauft die Sache ja etwas anders... Aber trotzdem: Das Fahrwerk funktioniert schon sehr gut. Auch ohne Brain. Antriebsneutral, kaum wippen mit offener Druckstufendämpfung (Brain) etc.
Preis: Stimmt schon... Specialized war schon immer _etwas _zu teuer. Entweder man macht es, oder man lässt es... Punkt!

Gruß


----------



## ullertom (20. September 2009)

wie schwer bist du? und wie hast du deine Dämpfer eingestellt?


----------



## LostFocus (20. September 2009)

Meine Rede  die ersten 3 Klicks   tuht sich was  alles was danach kommt  is  quasi offen wie du sagtest.

Hats du den rebound auch  richtig eingestellt und den  dämpfer ?


----------



## Transalp-Udo (20. September 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> wie schwer bist du? und wie hast du deine Dämpfer eingestellt?


 

Ich wiege ca. 62 kg. Habe gestern 140 PSI drauf gegeben. Sag-O-Meter sagt OK!
Druckstufendämpfung. Wie gesagt... 1-3 Klicks... wenn ich es etwas "geschmeidiger" mag entsprechend weiter auf.
Zugstufendämpfung: So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.


----------

